# Avet reel?



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Decided I want to get an avet reel for trolling for king mackerel. Any suggestions on which model to buy? And what other uses do these reel have? Can you bottom fish with them?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

All I use mine for is tuna jigging and bottom fishing. They were developed for dealing with tenacious tunas on the San Diego, long range tuna boats. A good reel.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd suggest the SX for kings. Fill it with braid and run a short 20lb mono topshot for stretch. For bottom fishing, the HX is pretty versatile and holds plenty of line. Can also troll with it but it's a bit heavier duty


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thankyou for the responses. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I've got an Avet SX with 50lb braid and 30lb mono topshot. Love it for the kings


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Avet SX*

While the SX should prove useful for Kings, it's not always a match for what you may hook up on the bottom. I've been stymied several times with Snapper and possibly Groupers that I couldn't reel up. Great reel just need to match it with the appropriate fishing.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Of all the Avets, the JX is my personal favorite. It's got lots of drag surface area but is very narrow and lightweight. You'll be able to fill it with 400ish yards of 50-65lbs braid and can put a topshot of mono over that for trolling. Or go straight to braid for bottom fishing.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. Sounds like every avet reel is a good one it just comes down to personal preference.


----------

